# Busy Weekend



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Well it is officially time to change my name. No more "NOT YET". After an exhausting 6 hours and the dealership on Friday, which included me installing my Hensley alone in the dark, I finally got our 28RSDS home.

Saturday started with two hours of driver refresh training in an empty parking lot. (More on this later)

After drivers training the modding began.








Dropped the belly cover and in with the quickie flush. I was very disappointed at the total rats nest of wiring under the tailer.







I took pictures and will send to Keystone. There are coils of extra wire everywhere, they probably spend more in the wasted wire than the labor it would take to tighten things up.

After the belly was finished, in went an under sink water filter with separate faucet, very easy.

Replaced water pump with variable speed on demand pump, nice and quiet.

Sunday after church:
replaced living room vent with max fanMaxx Fan
Max vent cover over the bathroom fan
Outside sediment filter
Started stocking interior for trip to the west coast (of Florida







) this coming weekend.

Realized that when they moved the dinette onto the slide they removed the outside slide storage. Can not access the area under the sofa at all. That is a bummer








I was going to remove the power cord and put in a female receptacle but the cord goes under the sofa and I can't put anything else under there anyway.

That is all for now. I will post some pictures after I shrink them down.
So, 150+ posts later, now that I actually have my outback I am finally a real member.









What should I change my name to?

Jared


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

WOW! I am absolutely impressed! You were one busy guy this weekend! As for a name, how about "Modifier"! Well, it may be silly, but it was the only thing that I could think of that may fit 'ya!

Uhm, could you call my DH and kick him in the rear...







Thanks!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Enjoy your new trailer!!

Mods sound great.

Mike


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

JAred-

Congrats on the new trailer!!









Can't wait to check out some of your mods, hasen't warmed up enough here in Colorado to jump into the Mods just yet. I'll have to keep in mid the under sink water filter!! I'll be putting in the quickie flush before my first trip out.

I think you'll like the 28rsds, great floor plan.

Enjoy and make sure you post some Mod pictures.

Agan, congrats

Ron


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Jared

Yaaaaah Whooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Congrats on the new TT. Remember trailers are for camping...well modding as well. It sounds like you got bitten by the mod bug. Great Job!!!!









Well you do need a new name.

Thor

Name: how about finally195 (195 is the number of the post when you got your TT)


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Congrats on finally getting your Outback Jared and way to go on the mods too! Off to a great start!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on getting the TT.
Great mods
Waiting for the weather to do my Quickie Flush








Don


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

You are a man on a mod mission








How 'bout "No Doubt" there's no doubt your a hardcore Outbacker now! And there's another good one "Hardcore"
Enjoy that new TT


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Jare...

Congrats!









How about "ModSquad"


----------



## shake1969 (Sep 21, 2004)

Let the fun begin!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jared,

Great job and Thank Goodness--you are now an "official" Outbacker!!

You could change your name from "Not Yet" to "Now Let" (the mods begin). LOL!

Have a great time on your initial journey.









Mark


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

Jared,
Whew, I was tired just reading about all those mods.

Great Job!!!

I would suggest you keep your current name. With your energy and imagination you will always have another mod on your to-do list. When people ask if you are done modifying your trailer........ Not Yet.


----------

